

Pulitzer Prize-winning author Junot Díaz annotates his own novel on Rap Genius - jsomers
http://gigaom.com/2013/07/26/pulitzer-prize-winning-author-annotates-his-own-novel-on-rapgenius/

======
redwood
I find it confusing that RapGenius seems to be for rap, or at least music, or
perhaps poetry... but books don't fit as well into their world.

Great to see them getting some publicity but they'll definitely need to make
an effort to brand beyond 'rap' especially b/c it can elicit a negative
connotation for a lot of people (like 'country')

~~~
_neil
Rap lyrics seem to be just one use case for their technology. And rap itself
is a niche that's easy to build an audience/test case with. I think the tech
itself applies well to things like books as demonstrated by things like
notation in Kindle books. It probably just needs a format different than the
thin-column layout they currently have.

------
evanlivingston
To clarify: Pulitzer Prize-winning author Junot Díaz annotates three
paragraphs from his own novel on Rap Genius.

------
sp332
It's just a link to [http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2013/jul/25/junot-diaz-
share...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2013/jul/25/junot-diaz-shares-
pulitzer-prize-novel-inspiration)

~~~
tomlemon
Here's the actual annotated excerpt: [http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-
the-brief-wondrous-li...](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/Junot-diaz-the-brief-
wondrous-life-of-oscar-wao-excerpt-lyrics)

